# GIMP



## Iwanttodie (Apr 15, 2016)

How do i easily make a webpage on Gimp


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You don't or can't
Gimp is an image editing tool
Webpages are created with a web page creator tool

It looks like you want help or advice on how to create a webpage. Moved this to web design


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes Derek is correct - if you want to create a Webpage/site without having any technical knowledge, you should use a What-You-See-Is-What-You-Get (WYSIWYG) tool like Kompozer, or if you are up to a more technical challenge, you could use a CMS based tool (for instance, Joomla), or preferably WordPress, which (imho) is more sophisticated ... hope this helps.


----------

